# I love naturals. Show me some of yours.



## Jake Heaton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Here's a few nattys I built over a couple years' time. Some are pretty radical. The one I use on my avatar was a triple fork, used one of the branches for an index finger hole that helps my sort of arthritic hand a bit. I got the finger hole idea from Bill Hays and another poster.

I use Eucalyptus forks...very hard and even ivory-like but often bland in color/pattern but very abundant here in Ecuador...transplanted from Australia during the colonial days, now they're the most common tree. I painted "The Bull" Taurus because it didn't take stain well at all...horrible outcome...so paint covered the ugly.

I don't get comments on stuff like this, it's way too radical for this forum...I post to contaminate young minds.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I put stash holes in some fat handles for extra band set or ammo or both. This one is capped by a chanule wood plate.

I've got a bench full of projects pending...some photos of sketched forks, some already made into slingshots...guess which.

There are a lot of makers here who really soup up a natural fork..some with fancy laminations that look really cool, some with innovative designs, some just plain "Y"s. Making naturals is sure fun, and to shoot them obviously is as well. You've got quite a collection yourself! I like working with many materials but nattys are at this point, my passion.


----------



## Jake Heaton

Those are awesome man. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai

How long do I have to hold my breath before someone takes the bait on this thread title?


----------



## Jake Heaton

Byudzai ha ha ha ha ha ha I didn't even think. Ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Man Dan

I'm building a small natural right now. Mostly disappears in my hand... If the forks were a little shorter I'd call it a PFS.

I found a fork near my house that is Black Walnut. It's been cut more than a year and looks like it is starting to get some Spalting on it. The core of the left hand side of it has been chewed out some by bugs. I started to pass it bye, but decided I'd cut it anyway. I drilled then filled the cavity with Epoxy. It's very strong, yet small enough to slip in my pocket. The forks are about an inch apart and less than two inches long.

I'm thinking of it as a little bitty natural. I've got it stained and a second coat of Polyurethane is drying now. It's trying to snow, here, so when It's gone I'll band it up and take it to the creek to shoot.

(Living in Alabama I can pretty much shoot outside year round)

I've done a lot of shooting lately with a Natural PFS, and I think this fat little slingshot will likely shoot like a PFS.

I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

But...I hardly KNOW you...


----------



## Jake Heaton

I wanna see some pics when you are don't ole man Dan. Sounds cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Thanks Jake, that's the first comment I've had on any of these other than the trigger finger one was "stupid". LOL, I will never forget that one! I almost coughed up my M&M Peanuts chuckling over that post.

Bayudzai, my evil mind had already covered that by the time you read it...age has its merits, but to be kind on a "family forum" format I didn't say a word... LOL. YOU DID however, revealing your evil mind as well. So what sort of naturals do we like? Oh geez. I go for big naturals as you see by my post...fat humongous ones I can't even fit in my hand until they are made into shapes I like. So there you go, one more secret from the filthy archives of Chuck's mind.

And Tentacle of course inserted the proper phrase of decorum..sweet innocence.


----------



## Viper010

Like my arts teacher used to say: "A dirty mind is a joy forever."

Thus endeth today's sermon.


----------



## Jake Heaton

Ha ha ha typical men. If I would have read this if someone else posted it I would've thought the exact same thing. Ha ha ha that's what makes us all alike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo88

I got this fork off an eucaliptus tree so far this is my only natural.


----------



## Jake Heaton

Pretty sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

I think I just found my first project. Not sure if it will work as a shooter, but I'll have some fun carving and sanding in the shop.

The forks are different thicknesses, so I know I'll have to even those out. These is even a smaller fork on one of the branches.

Wood pile:









Large fork:









Small fork:








All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Barky Bow

I love naturals but I also have a tendency to over carve a natural so it looks like a board cut even though it is made from a natural fork.
This was made from a Yew fork. If you look at the grain you can see the natural curvature of the left and right fork








But at the moment these are my two favourite naturals. Both given to me by my boet from South Africa (Thank you Tyrone)


----------



## Jake Heaton

Those are sweet man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Now I know why you guys enjoy this so much...even if mine doesn't shoot, it is fun to see the progression.

I added contours where my fingers wrap around and here the base of my thumb rests. It's quite comfortable to hold actually .

I won't spend too long sanding and staining, until I see if it actually works.





































All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## brucered

There...that looks better

I broke out a small drum sander attachment for my drill, as well as even out the forks.










I know this is NOT set up for full time shooting yet, but was testing to see if it would hold up.

Time to order some Theraband.










All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Barky Bow

Sweet shooter bud. Let us know how she shoots?


----------



## NaturalFork

Oh this is a fantastic thread! Pictures incoming of my many nats incoming..


----------



## Backyard Slinger

I am fairly new to slingshots but it seems that all ready I am hooked onto this addicting hobby i have made three naturals so far and hope to make many more.the top is my latest the middle is my second and the bottom one is my first.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:94132]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:89419]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:89055]


----------



## Sachem

Some recent creation


----------



## Viper010

My current favorite, set up for chick peas, olive stones and bbs (party balloons for bands)


----------



## Bajaja

Viper010 said:


> My current favorite, set up for chick peas, olive stones and bbs (party balloons for bands)


Nice vampire stake


----------



## brian5704

The only natural I have made so far. Made from a twisted persimmon fork.


----------



## Jake Heaton

That's pretty freakin awesome Brian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian5704

Jake Heaton said:


> That's pretty freakin awesome Brian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Here are the first two naturals I made since I was a kid. Date June 2014. From there it was pure addiction. They are Eucalyptus but I stained them and used PU several coats. Ordinarily Eucalyptus is ivory colored. These were OTT, similar to Backyard Slinger's and Brian's! Matt now has the small one since he can shoot PFS better than we can.


----------



## monkeyboab

A few I've been working on in Yew.


----------



## CornDawg

BEE-YEW-TEE-FULL!










Serious curb appeal on this specimen... wow.

any more pics?


----------



## monkeyboab

If you think it's curvy from that angle I don't know what you'll think side on. Only rough sanded so far, going to take it unto 2000 hopefully.













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## devils son in law

This one is far from being beautiful but it has a big knot at the base of the forks which makes comfortable to hold and therefore is a really good shooter.

It was given to me by a friend that's a retired wood shop teacher, he had an old grapevine fork for years and said he didn't know why he ever saved it but said he knew I could use it. : )

There is a nice size crack on one side of the handle but I knew after cutting it to size that it needed nothing else. Its strong and the age gives it it's beauty. All I did was round off the butt and fork tips and give it a BLO bath.


----------



## Ms.Reed

Sweet lil' dead mimosa. One of the first I made about a year ago. One of my most comfortable as well









Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms.Reed

I see some beauties on here!


----------



## Barky Bow

This is a thing of beauty in a thing of beauty. 
The fork is my very first trade on the slingshot forum with a man who I now consider to be a good friend. Thank you Leon13. It is a perfectly symmetrical bark on birch natty with just a tiny bit of smoothing at the base and on the fork tips. Otherwise it is untouched. The holster is from another trade with another of my good friends Magic Torch 100. Beautiful leather work for a beautiful fork.


----------



## leon13

Byudzai said:


> How long do I have to hold my breath before someone takes the bait on this thread title?
















Like this ?


----------



## Barky Bow

leon13 said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do I have to hold my breath before someone takes the bait on this thread title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1453930015.059722.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1453930051.001232.jpg
> Like this ?
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA! !!!!
your a bad bad man 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## devils son in law

Those aren't natural!!! :nono:


----------



## NaturalFork

This will be my 6000th post. I love naturals ... here is a fraction of what I have (this is an old pic,,, i really need to post some of my updated naturals)


----------



## TJG1shot

These are all made from natural oak forks. The R10 and Rayshot pouches are my favorite. Now I have to figure out how to get the pics up. Should have read the directions.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Here is my latest natural.


----------



## brucered

Here is my next one...


----------



## M.J

One I made a while back. English style tabs on a spalted oak frame.
It went to our own Beanflip


----------



## Tremoside

I love naturals too... :rofl: feels good in the hand. Great thread idea mate! Sculpting rocks I..I,


----------



## brucered

What is the best way to configure the fork tips on these naturals?

On my first two I have made a concave ridge with a drum sanding attachment using a hand drill....but now see some just rolled over and oblong.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Tremoside

I like flat tops. Not because performance. It is not a big difference for me, but it gives an accurate visual feedback about the current orientation of the fork. Appreciated help when shooting in low light. Instinctive shooting is different, I like to cant 5-10° when goin' for intuitive. The most important thing is to go with a tip that's working for you and performs the visual cue you like. Have you tried an Ocularis like tip? I mean convex. That is also changing the mid point of the shooting,- aiming line. It was strange for first but now I dig that too.


----------



## brucered

To be honest @Tremoside, I don't know what I prefer yet...too new to all this .

I happy to be in the woodshop again and can't shoot too much right now with all the snow. So am keeping busing carving, sanding and looking for more forks on my trees.

Because my second natural is very close to size as my first, I'm going to try with flat tops as you said.

Concave on left, flat on right.


----------



## Tremoside

Just take your time Bruce! There is no instant goal here. It is funny but there is a combination of the slingshot you have and the way your body adopts. It's mostly observation and a lot part is unconscious. This is why many experts say just go with it, just enjoy, have fun. It's a good idea to make notes. the best if you just shoot at something challenging. Like something you hit at 50%. A lid or a bottle cap, or just anything that's a call. This 50% really shows up differences. Pick a reference slingshot (the best, or most reliable) and make notes on your progress. Try variables. Draw weight, ammo size, temperature, distance. You will enjoy the whole process so much, believe me.

Building is cool! When you feel your hand is really like the result, but you haven't tasted it yet. Check yourself in the mirror, band it up, draw it back, taste it. Carving is like dating a girl (I married now, so talking form memory . You try to show your best side, but truth will truly conquer.


----------



## brucered

Natural #2 has one cost of oil on it now. This one turned out even better looking then the first.

I can't wait until I get adventurous like some of the others in this thread and can start making them suited to my shooting style.

Now I have to convince my wife and kids to start braiding some ParaCord lanyards.


----------



## monkeyboab

This is one that I'd started before it was fully dried. The weather here has been too damp I guess. All was looking good till I moved her indoors and small cracks appeared. So she got nuked, cracks filled n sanded and the tips sanded before a few quick coats of camellia. So this one is literally a yewser


----------



## Sachem

two recent slingshots


----------



## pult421

Call this natty nilla fudge.. Some sort of oak.i prefer naturals. Its very bart simpsonish. 3 inch fork width 6 inches long. A point and shoot natty for sure.


----------



## brucered

I love the rounded off handle end on that one.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## pult421

brucered said:


> I love the rounded off handle end on that one.
> 
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


 thanks man. I wanted an end cap but had nothing to make it with.. I started to rasp away and saw the dark wood exposing itself. Its a natural end cap lol.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

brucered said:


> Now I know why you guys enjoy this so much...even if mine doesn't shoot, it is fun to see the progression.
> 
> I added contours where my fingers wrap around and here the base of my thumb rests. It's quite comfortable to hold actually .
> 
> I won't spend too long sanding and staining, until I see if it actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


Those are some nice, high quality Swiss gouges. I have a good collection of them myself and I love them.

GP


----------



## brucered

Grandpa Pete said:


> Those are some nice, high quality Swiss gouges. I have a good collection of them myself and I love them.
> GP


Thanks and yes, they are very nice quality from what I can tell.

My wife purchased them for me a few years ago when I was dabbling in wood carving. It didn't go much past carving a wood duck for fun, but they are getting some use now.

I'm mainly using the straight carving knife to whittle them, but hope to be able to add some decoration as I progress using the other few.


----------



## pult421

Sachem said:


> 20160201222219.jpg
> 
> 20160201222227.jpg
> 
> 20160128002940.jpg
> 
> 20160128002947.jpg
> 
> 20160128003009.jpg
> 
> 20160201221413.jpg
> 
> 20160201221423.jpg
> 
> 20160201221444.jpg
> 
> 20160201221436.jpg
> 
> two recent slingshots


 i wanna see the beefy catty in action


----------



## fred45

first is cedar for the farmer next door, then an osage I sent to Dax in Japan, last is the first one I ever made a walnut fork now in CA


----------



## fred45

this is one I just finished a whitetail deer antler, with walnut butt cap


----------



## fred45

M. J. I like the English tabs!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I am especially proud of my Wasp:





















Template for the Wasp


----------



## Chuck Daehler

You SHOULD be proud of your Wasp... When I saw that when you posted it earlier, I really liked the sculpture and the pattern on the wood.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

.. the PFS MINI..modeled by our now deceased pitbull, Sam (R.I.P. big fella, pic taken 2012)..I posted this one before but here's a different view and with stout tubes, tied with cord.


----------



## brucered

Beautiful dog and slingshot Chuck, he looks adorable.

I'm just finishing up my 3rd natural. This one is a bit curvier them my last two, but probably going to be the best shooter. Again, just wood plucked from my backyard.

Before:









During:









Sanded:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hopsturgeon

Natural that I "implanted" a decorative mini flint knife honoring the Paleolithic flintknapping period. Kinda cool and different...... hope you like.....


----------



## Jake Heaton

Leon 13 ha ha ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJG1shot

Hopsturgeon said:


> Natural that I "implanted" a decorative mini flint knife honoring the Paleolithic flintknapping period. Kinda cool and different...... hope you like.....


Did you nap and make the knife and is it a friction fit? I think that is very unique and beautiful. Great job!!! If you did make the knife where did you get the flint. I was trying to do that here in Massachusetts and after speaking to some guys that make there own stone tools they said there wasn't any type of stone around here that I could use.


----------



## fsimpson

here are a few of my favorite naturals , most are `dead fall ` red oak , cut on weekly walk in the woods . most have been dead

and down on the ground for some time so i can work them without waiting for them to dry out . always impresses me

that a simple `natural ` shoots as good as the latest designs and materials ( not that new stuff is not fun too !!)


----------



## Jake Heaton

Those are awesome fsimpson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Here's an Oak fork just out of it's Boiled Linseed Oil bath and ready for a coat or 2 of Finish Paste Wax. It has a cool little Purplebutt heart.....or is it Purpleheart butt???


----------



## brucered

Beautiful work. I can only hope to be able to make one that beautiful some day.

I cut this one from some deadfall. Rita stole it, but I'm stealing it back.

Turns out there was a crack in it, so she ended up with it in the end.










I ended up coming home with this one, deadfall again but still very green:


----------



## devils son in law

Here's a few I just wrapped up.....


----------



## fsimpson

nice job ---like the spacers and handle caps ------------frank


----------



## devils son in law

Thanks, Frank!


----------



## monkeyboab

They look like crackers, nice work!


----------



## Ian

I know this is not wood but I came from a wild deer so I think it counts as natural.


----------



## Alaskashot

Sling shot burst?


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Cool slingshot burst...

This is such a nice thread! Wish more would post their works here...c'mon y'all, post 'em!!


----------



## Ian

How do you guys get your slingshots so smooth, lots of sandpaper?.


----------



## fsimpson

this slingshot was a little experiment testing `gorilla` wood glue . and my first attempt at top slots. fork is red oak ( i think !? )

and grip slabs are burl and marblewood . the glue did a nice job on the handle and dried clear . added some pins

made of bamboo chop sticks for extra strength. the top slots were easier than i thought too do. simply drilled 11/64

holes with a wood bit , and slotted them with a coping saw . chamfered the ends , and inserted a match stick in in the middle

to lock them . worked out just right for thera band gold , with no slip. you do have to make the fork end of the bands wider

than the fork so you have something to to grab on to stretch them into the slots. 1 1/4 to 3/4 taper bands resulted

in a quite powerful shooter with heavy ammo ---thanks for looking


----------



## Alaskashot

Ian! You'll find that woods naturally are smooth, after debarking them, trees like pines and spruce the bark peels right off but once this has happened they dry quickly, which may cause a split in the wood.

Usually debarking is good enough, some times I utilyze a peeler/or a knife. And if I really want to get into it, a real fine sand paper 800 grit or finer (too gritty, will tear up/marr up the wood.)

I've attached two photos one pine natural (just debarked) and one thats been debarked and treated.


----------



## Ian

Here you go a mesquite slingshot I made today.


----------



## brucered

A couple more I'm working on.

I liked the way the one on right turned out, so I am trying to replicate one to give to a friend. It still needs some more shaping and contours before I start sanding.


----------



## brucered

This one is going to be difficult to give away....but I hope he enjoys it and it's going to a generous friend.

I had lots of fun making this one. It was harvest from a piece of deadfall with the kids at the dog park where we visit often. Trying to replicate my other one was quite fun foo as I got to use my new Lee Valley Calipers & Dividers. It was all done by hand with the exception of cutting the fork tips with the table saw (clamped to my mitre gauge) and the fork opening which was done with a drum sanding attachment and my drill press.

It still needs a finish coat or two of oil. After that, I'll probably band it with 3/4" TBG, a SuperPouch or Rockstar at about 9" length (he can shorten if need).

It's ultra smooth right now and all the marks, color differences and rippling effects are all the wood grain. I wish I knew what kind of wood if was.























































You didn't think I'd give it away without trying it first, did you? I'll take a few shots with it tomorrow when it's light out.


----------



## brucered

I can't stop making slingshots.

Here is the last of the trio of sticks from the dog park. I uses the same fork opening and general size as quite like it, but this one is a bit sleeker and probably my favorite overall shape.

Group shot will come later, after the final oiling and once banded. No cork grooves, no lanyard hole, all natural.





































After the pic, I banded it up and decided to round off the outside edges of the fork tips to allow better band attachment and placement.


----------



## pult421

Brucered.. this is insane. I just finished making 5 naturals and youre giving me the itch again. Great job on those naturals bruh.


----------



## brucered

I got the itch again after my walk in the woods yesterday. This one may be my favorite yet and it is oh so basic.

It still needs some finishing touches and more oil, but I couldn't resist posting.


----------



## pult421

That knife is cool as other side of peelow. I need to go out tomorrow!


----------



## McCatapult92

Still some time to spend on this one it made from a large oak fork


----------



## Viper010

pult421 said:


> That knife is cool as other side of peelow. I need to go out tomorrow!


That's an Opinel. They are made in France, well built and very reasonable in price. You can get them in the classic carbon steel, or, for a few bucks more, in Stainless. 
Easy to sharpen, and available in a wide range of sizes, nr1 being approx 1 inch closed up to nr12 approx 7 inches closed. Opinel also sells pruning saws with the same handle and lock system.

Bruce's knife looks to me like a nr9 in carbon steel. I used to have one of those in my tackle box and I really liked it. Does need a wipe down with an oily rag once in a while as the carbon steel is prone to rust.


----------



## brucered

I believe it is an Opinel #8, Carbon, from Lee Valley or MEC (here in Canada, like REI in the USA). I'll be buying more of them as they are so cheap and seem to hold an edge quite long.

They make some fancier wood handled ones, but the Beechwood is quite nice. They come very small to large and everything in between.

Both our kids got one two year ago for Christmas and I had always wanted one so made sure people knew this year.


----------



## fred45

:king: I just ordered one after looking at this post and hour ago


----------



## Rock in Flight

They even offer custom handles of horn. Great knives.


----------



## pult421

Viper010 said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That knife is cool as other side of peelow. I need to go out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Opinel. They are made in France, well built and very reasonable in price. You can get them in the classic carbon steel, or, for a few bucks more, in Stainless.
> Easy to sharpen, and available in a wide range of sizes, nr1 being approx 1 inch closed up to nr12 approx 7 inches closed. Opinel also sells pruning saws with the same handle and lock system.
> 
> Bruce's knife looks to me like a nr9 in carbon steel. I used to have one of those in my tackle box and I really liked it. Does need a wipe down with an oily rag once in a while as the carbon steel is prone to rust.
Click to expand...

 thanks viper.. I looked them up.. there are very well made. No lock im assuming. But I could be wrong.


----------



## brucered

pult421 said:


> thanks viper.. I looked them up.. there are very well made. No lock im assuming. But I could be wrong.


They have a quarter twist opening and locking mechanism. In the blade down position, there is only one direction to lock it. In the blade up and ready to use position, you can lock it by turning left or right, probably for safety as when carving or using you could possibly shift it out of position. I always lock in the position that is opposite to that happening by accident and actually tightens it if my hand happens to be on the locking cap portion.

Lock and blade closed:









Lock open blade closed:









Blade up lock open:









Blade up lock closed left:









And right:


----------



## Byudzai

Great work Bruce! Those are beautiful!


----------



## CornDawg

Ladies and Gentlemen, say hello to Edna:




























As you've probably already determined from her posing partners, Edna was born from a gnarly old stand of vine maple. She's of quality heft, weighing in at a solid 6.5 ounces. I vacuum-sucked Edna in a bag of linseed oil for 3 weeks. She'll hurl half-inch ball all day, come home, give your stew pot a quick stir, and be ready to hunt by headlamp at nightfall. Yes, she's over-the-top. I've been doing more of that lately and I've overcome the shame. I plan to tell my parents soon, they're open-minded people and I'm sure they'll be OK with it.


----------



## BC-Slinger

This bad boy was always my fav natty. It was a chunk of English Yew I harvested from my front yard.

        

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Tony the slinger

Here are some naturals I've made over the past year.


----------



## Greyman

Tony the slinger said:


> Here are some naturals I've made over the past year.


 love these natural slingshots, have a fair few myself at different stages of completion, in my garage at the moment, but being new to this computer game I don't know how to put photos on the site, do I need to go through a site like photo bucket, or can I put them straight on from my I pad like I do with eBay,?? Sorry to go a bit off topic but would like to join in, cheers


----------



## Greyman

Greyman said:


> Tony the slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some naturals I've made over the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> love these natural slingshots, have a fair few myself at different stages of completion, in my garage at the moment, but being new to this computer game I don't know how to put photos on the site, do I need to go through a site like photo bucket, or can I put them straight on from my I pad like I do with eBay,?? Sorry to go a bit off topic but would like to join in, cheers
Click to expand...

 I may have just answered my own question here is my first attempt, at photo not catty


----------



## roarjiv

Chuck Daehler said:


> Here's a few nattys I built over a couple years' time. Some are pretty radical. The one I use on my avatar was a triple fork, used one of the branches for an index finger hole that helps my sort of arthritic hand a bit. I got the finger hole idea from Bill Hays and another poster.
> 
> I use Eucalyptus forks...very hard and even ivory-like but often bland in color/pattern but very abundant here in Ecuador...transplanted from Australia during the colonial days, now they're the most common tree. I painted "The Bull" Taurus because it didn't take stain well at all...horrible outcome...so paint covered the ugly.
> 
> I don't get comments on stuff like this, it's way too radical for this forum...I post to contaminate young minds


Hola Chuck, how long do you recomend for a fresh guava tree fork wait untill can carving? tks.


----------



## skarrd

these are some i have made over the winter,when its to cold to shoot


----------

